
Interview with the Google Pixel 3 Camera team [video] - rayshan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-bJg2L2HxA
======
fermienrico
Slightly off-topic (apologies): I love DPReview. They are one of those review
websites that don't give a shit about webdesign or new trends. Their website
still looks outdated and I _really_ love that.

Most importantly, they year after year deliver deep technical information
about cameras, lenses and sensors that very few other review websites cover.
Objective, unbiased and to the point.

We need a DPReview for audio products. It seems like the entire Audio review
process, methodology, the people behind it and the consumers are all insanely
annoying, deluded and completely out of touch with objective reality. I never
read audio product reviews for this reason - it lacks scientific truth.

